# Carmats2u



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Has anyone ordered from Carmats2u? I placed and order with them on 19th August (with a claimed 7-day turnaround) for a set of 4 mats plus bootliner for my forthcoming new Golf. 5th of September and not a scoobys from them. No response to e-mails or previous phone messages, today their phone appears to be unobtainable.

I'm getting pretty fed up of their lack of response. I've sent them yet another e-mail today backed up with a FB message, no reply by close of play today and I'm filing a claim with Paypal - glad I opted to pay via them.

Not a happy bunny.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i am pretty sure i have used them before and they where fine (i did have murder with one floor mat company but i cant find the thread,or remember who it was) but the true measure of a company is when it goes **** up and how they deal with customers.poor show from your brief review.Good luck.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

After bombarding them with e-mails, online messages, FB messages and posts on their FB page, I finally got a response about an hour ago. Apparently they were sent last night (probably made last night) via Yodel (help) so I'm not going to see them quickly, but the tracking number does at least work.

I'll report progress, but advice to anyone else, tread with care. The product looks good, but service/communication is abyssmal.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I'll report progress, but advice to anyone else, tread with care. The product looks good, but service/communication is abyssmal.[/QUOTE]

No pun intended :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

:lol:

I'm not sure which is more worrying, Carmats2u or the fact they send their products out by Yodel


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

DW58 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm not sure which is more worrying, Carmats2u or the fact they send their products out by Yodel


When they were DHL I used them a lot, but after the brand change they are awful.

DPD are the kiddies.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Yodel i would guess 

Are they the ones where the delivery folk don't have a uniform?

One delivery guy i saw looked like he had slept in his clothes and ran a filthy old Astra. Sure they use to deliver my travel brochures, battered and bruised they were too.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Hopefully they just show up in time for you taking delivery of your new Golf Rob - not after.

Pretty shocking service to say the least.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The ironic thing is I had exactly the same problem last time around with an outfit called MrCarMats - again an excellent product, but with apalling customer service and very slow delivery, in fact this is just like the same story all over again.

I have little doubt that CarMats2u make a good product, but their customer service and communication skills are appalling.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Kiashuma said:


> Yodel i would guess
> 
> Are they the ones where the delivery folk don't have a uniform?
> 
> One delivery guy i saw looked like he had slept in his clothes and ran a filthy old Astra. Sure they use to deliver my travel brochures, battered and bruised they were too.


Don't Hermes use self-employed "delivery agents" who use their own vehicles and don't have uniforms? I've got the displeasure of trying to deal with them at the moment over a "delayed" delivery and have found that there is no contact number to speak to anyone, just an online enquiry form that does not seem to lead anywhere!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

shl-kelso said:


> Don't Hermes use self-employed "delivery agents" who use their own vehicles and don't have uniforms? I've got the displeasure of trying to deal with them at the moment over a "delayed" delivery and have found that there is no contact number to speak to anyone, just an online enquiry form that does not seem to lead anywhere!


Thats them, not at all professional, good luck in sorting out your issue :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

That's interesting - our local Hermes agents are two charming young ladies one of whom is actually rather hot. They are friendly, efficient and helpful. Shame that's not across the board for Hermes - can't fault these lovely ladies, whereas Yodel ... ... well don't get me started.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Slightly off topic, but does your golf not come with mats?!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

No - the GT/GTD/GTi do, but they're very much an economy version, certainly not nice plush premium quality mats which are about £60-70 a set. There's been quite a discussion on this over on the GolfMk7 board.

The mats supplied with the models mentioned above are pretty flimsy, one member has mentioned that his have worn through in only 6,000 miles.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Surprised to hear that, the mats I got with my GTD are pretty much like new and thats been three years this week since I got it.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm just passing on what I was old elsewhere. Didn't get any with my Mk.6 Match, but the ones from MrCarMats once I finally received them, have served me well and have many years left in them.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

No doubting you chief, just must be more than one type of mat supplied. Mine are pretty thick with a fairly plush surface, the ones I've seen in loan cars do look a bit more flimsy.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Sounds to me like you have the premium variety - I've had the basic Volkswagen offerings in the past, they're certainly not what you refer to, being rather thin and grotty.

The new premium Mk.7 variety have "Golf" on them in white letters an a reflective band on the edge binding which is supposed to pick up the footwell lighting - sounds dreadful.

These are the Premium Mk.7 mats:


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Think the GTI and GTD have specific mats again so I'll see how they look if my car ever turns up.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

You paid £66 for those?! :doublesho

Fair enough they're proper Volkswagen ones but they're a bit pricey IMO.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

No Jim - those are the ones Volkswagen want you to buy, but there are much nicer carpet-mat sets available much cheaper, in a whole variety of colours and edgings, plus lettering etc. if you wish.

You can get a much nicer set for £40-50 - just don't make the mistakes I've made twice in three years :wall:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Ah, got ya now Rob! 

At least you've named & shamed these rogues who have messed you about - I'll be giving them a wide berth certainly if I ever need to replace my mats.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I certainly won't be using them again Jim - it's just a real bummer that twice I've had to go through such grief to get good mats. There's no doubting that CarMats2u make very good mats, they're just ****-poor at organisation and communicating


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

The gtd golfs I've seen all have had 'gtd' logo mats. Can't say I noticed that they were cheap. Suppose its better than nothing to get 'free' mats. 

On another note, I'm not really a fan of any aftermarket mats. I've never saw any that I would say look 100% oem.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Ah, but that's only if you want something to look 100% OEM - I'm not at all keen on the current OEM mats pictured above, they look cheap in the extreme.

The guy who complained about his mats wearing through was driving a GT - don't shoot the messenger, it was only a passing comment on something I'd read.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

*HURRAH!*

My mats have finally arrived - ordered 19/8/2013 on a seven day turaround from them to me 

Of course being delivered by Yodel and then the Yodel sub-contractor didn't help, but all in all they are nice mats, but I'm not sure I'd order from CarMats2u agan because of all of the hassle.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The farce was compounded half an hour ago when a second set of mats/boot-liner turned up unexpectedly via a different carrier - refused and returned.

E-mail sent to CarMats2u containing a few home truths about their service.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

DW58 said:


> The farce was compounded half an hour ago when a second set of mats/boot-liner turned up unexpectedly via a different carrier - refused and returned.
> 
> E-mail sent to CarMats2u containing a few home truths about their service.


Why did u not take them?!?!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Because I'd already signed for the first set - in my book and with twenty years as a law enforcement officer, that would constitute theft.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Fair enough if you'd signed for them.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, I'd not only implicate myself but the driver as well - he's a nice guy. What would I do with two sets, the one I got will easily out-last the three years I plan on keeping the car.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Glad to hear your mats arrived at last mate, way overdue but alas they're here.

Good to hear you gave the company a bit of grief (rightly so) & as you say the last time you'll be using them.

So, you any pictures of your new bad boys?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll take some in due course Jim.


----------

